# outdoortech Chips BT 60% off!



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

I have been eyeballing these for a while. I just could never pull the trigger at the prices they have been selling for and I still don't know if I can at this price.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

MMSlasher said:


> I have been eyeballing these for a while. I just could never pull the trigger at the prices they have been selling for and I still don't know if I can at this price.


never seen it cheaper, cheapest I've seen was what 30% off? hell I don't even wear ear flaps on my helmet, but I ordered it anways... I'm fucking weak.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

jae said:


> never seen it cheaper, cheapest I've seen was what 30% off? hell I don't even wear ear flaps on my helmet, but I ordered it anways... I'm fucking weak.


Replace the helmet 
Since I have thise Chips, sound compatible ear flaps are a must for helmets for me.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

jae said:


> never seen it cheaper, cheapest I've seen was what 30% off? hell I don't even wear ear flaps on my helmet, but I ordered it anways... I'm fucking weak.


You spent that kind of money on a product that you can't even use?
Weak isn't the word that comes to mind to describe that.:dry:


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Wow, they just went up to $83. Looks like I missed out.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

I've tried the wireless version of these and keep getting audio cut-outs every time I turn my head or am in certain positions. Tried placing my phone/speakers in every possible configuration, but could not get them to work. Talked to customer service, returned and replaced a bunch of times (I really wanted them to work!)... same issues. 

I love the sound quality and features of the speakers, but have given up trying.

However, I did end up getting the wired versions and they work great. I love having total control of audio/phone functions without taking my gloves off, or even having to stop boarding.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

GreyDragon said:


> You spent that kind of money on a product that you can't even use?
> Weak isn't the word that comes to mind to describe that.:dry:


fuck off cunt.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

neni said:


> Replace the helmet
> Since I have thise Chips, sound compatible ear flaps are a must for helmets for me.


This. My Jones MIPS Fornix is great, but I was pissed the ear flaps didn't include pockets. I pulled the stitching and did a little surgery to fit my Chips. Not a perfect solution, but once I had ridden with these I didn't want to be without.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

jae said:


> fuck off cunt.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

MMSlasher said:


> Wow, they just went up to $83. Looks like I missed out.


Sucks. I would've jumped on them at the 60% off price. Definitely would like some decent BT speakers in the helmet. I greatly prefer ear flap speakers to headphones. Headphones just block out too much of the surrounding sound.


----------



## DeM (Jul 23, 2014)

Outdoor Tech site has 50% storewide, no min spend.

Use code "FRIYAY16"

May as well get the Chips 2.0, they run Bluetooth 4.0 instead of the ancient 2 or 2.1 of the original chips. Better for battery life and better connection. Plus you get the walkie talkie feature. I got the new ones a few weeks back, fit perfectly in my Anon Prime helmet.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

​


DeM said:


> Outdoor Tech site has 50% storewide, no min spend.
> 
> Use code "FRIYAY16"
> 
> May as well get the Chips 2.0, they run Bluetooth 4.0 instead of the ancient 2 or 2.1 of the original chips. Better for battery life and better connection. Plus you get the walkie talkie feature. I got the new ones a few weeks back, fit perfectly in my Anon Prime helmet.


Thanks man!

Code isn't working right now, but I'll check again tomorrow.


----------



## DeM (Jul 23, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> ​
> Thanks man!
> 
> Code isn't working right now, but I'll check again tomorrow.



Yeah the email image only says 'Black Friday weekend'. Doesn't mention any specific start/end date so I guess it's just Friday-Sunday?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

DeM said:


> Yeah the email image only says 'Black Friday weekend'. Doesn't mention any specific start/end date so I guess it's just Friday-Sunday?


Yeah, that's what I'm assuming.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

jae said:


> never seen it cheaper, cheapest I've seen was what 30% off? hell I don't even wear ear flaps on my helmet, but I ordered it anways... I'm fucking weak.





GreyDragon said:


> You spent that kind of money on a product that you can't even use?
> Weak isn't the word that comes to mind to describe that.:dry:





jae said:


> fuck off cunt.


I hear there are Black Friday sales on dog food.
You can always get the dog later and spend more on that than what you save on the dog food.>


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

DeM said:


> Outdoor Tech site has 50% storewide, no min spend.
> 
> Use code "FRIYAY16"
> 
> May as well get the Chips 2.0, they run Bluetooth 4.0 instead of the ancient 2 or 2.1 of the original chips. Better for battery life and better connection. Plus you get the walkie talkie feature. I got the new ones a few weeks back, fit perfectly in my Anon Prime helmet.


I didn't know they updated them, I guess it's time to try em out again! Keep my fingers crossed they work out this time. The wired are great, but the wireless would be awsome !

Anyone know if/where they'll be on sale in Canada on black Friday weekend?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Do they not ship to Canuckistan?


----------



## DeM (Jul 23, 2014)

jstar said:


> I didn't know they updated them, I guess it's time to try em out again! Keep my fingers crossed they work out this time. The wired are great, but the wireless would be awsome !
> 
> Anyone know if/where they'll be on sale in Canada on black Friday weekend?


Yeah, the new ones are grey/white in colour (model number OT0052). Old ones are black/red (OT0032). I think they (quietly) announced them in Jan but didn't release them until around September or something.

The Outdoor Tech website ships internationally I'm pretty sure, you would need to double check on their site. Otherwise they're readily available elsewhere, Amazon etc.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Cool, yeah I know i can get them from sport chek and boardshops in the area, just didn't know if any sales were on.

I'll check out the outdoor tech site and see about shipping over the border, but I'll probably pick some up locally just in case I have to return them.


----------



## DeM (Jul 23, 2014)

jstar said:


> Cool, yeah I know i can get them from sport chek and boardshops in the area, just didn't know if any sales were on.


Can't help ya there, I'm from down under.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


>


I thought rather than explaining to him that I can put it in my helmet but it's a tight fit, that I can always get a new helmet, he's a dick, and I was watching Jim Jefferies on netflix, it would be faster to tell him to fuck off. I never provoked him but the guy is a fuckwad.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I'll probably order another pair through outdoortech and return the ones I bought off amazon... or maybe I can cancel the order later tonight..  thanks @DeM


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

worked, $70.82 including tax as outdoortech is in california. should be $64.98 for the rest of you.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

DeM said:


> Outdoor Tech site has 50% storewide, no min spend.
> 
> Use code "FRIYAY16"
> 
> May as well get the Chips 2.0, they run Bluetooth 4.0 instead of the ancient 2 or 2.1 of the original chips. Better for battery life and better connection. Plus you get the walkie talkie feature. I got the new ones a few weeks back, fit perfectly in my Anon Prime helmet.


Thanks for this! Code worked now.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

neni said:


> Thanks for this! Code worked now.


free shipping to Switzerland?


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

back ordered ships in 2-4 weeks.. lol


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

jae said:


> free shipping to Switzerland?


Free shipping to WA :happy:


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for that code! I picked up a pair on sale over the summer for my wife, but like mine they are 1.0. I just bought two new ones to get 2.0 and the walkie-talkie feature for my wife and I. Hopefully they work as well as the original.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

jae said:


> back ordered ships in 2-4 weeks.. lol


Site is saying it's down for maintenance now. I'll keep checking back. I don't really care about the 2-4 week shipping since I'll be back east from mid-December through Christmas. My season isn't really gonna get started until January.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Website back up and running and code working.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

confirmed as well
just bought another pair


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

So the code is FIRYAY16 for sure? It doesn't seem to want to work for me.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

MMSlasher said:


> So the code is FIRYAY16 for sure? It doesn't seem to want to work for me.


F*RI*YAY16

10char


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

neni said:


> F*RI*YAY16
> 
> 10char


Haha, good catch, Thanks for that Neni. :laugh2:


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Despite getting a notice on Black Friday that my order was backordered 2 to 4 weeks, I just got a shipping notice today. Keep your eyes open!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Well shit. I missed out on a deal.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

```

```



Kenai said:


> Despite getting a notice on Black Friday that my order was backordered 2 to 4 weeks, I just got a shipping notice today. Keep your eyes open!


I didn't order until the Sunday following Black Friday and I got my shipment notification first thing this morning.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

sabatoa said:


> Well shit. I missed out on a deal.


Well, if you don't care about the walkie-talkie bit I'm going to be selling off my two sets of Chips 1.0 when the new ones arrive. I figured I would post them for $60 shipped. You can have first dibs if you want.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> Sucks. I would've jumped on them at the 60% off price. Definitely would like some decent BT speakers in the helmet. I greatly prefer ear flap speakers to headphones. *Headphones just block out too much of the surrounding sound*.


Yes this! I find headphones are just a bit dangerous. I ride mainly at a small local hill with tons of noobs. Actually, super-noobs ie: people from tropical countries that have never seen snow before. :facepalm1:

They are flying around out of control on skis and don't have a clue what they are doing. I need to really watch out for those wackos. I will be picking up chips everntually. Probably gotta wait until next season cuz I just dropped $1500 on new snowboard gear plus I bought a guitar. Good Christmas for daddy haha


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

So for those of us that bought them and received the Out of Stock, will ship in 2-4 weeks notice, I just received mine in the mail today. I haven't opened them yet, but thought people would like to know that they are coming.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

yup got mine too.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

holy crap these things are game changing for me. earbuds were pissing me off.. iphone earbuds would always fall off or eventually made my ears raw, same with other earbuds with rubber. I hate headphones too, too much gaming. I hated wearing my helmet, especially with the ear pads, but I see myself wearing my helmet all the time now. lol

btw anyone hear a low static sound and know how to get rid of it? it's kinda annoying (I'm sensitive to noise and can be deaf at times...)


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

jae said:


> holy crap these things are game changing for me. earbuds were pissing me off.. iphone earbuds would always fall off or eventually made my ears raw, same with other earbuds with rubber. I hate headphones too, too much gaming. I hated wearing my helmet, especially with the ear pads, but I see myself wearing my helmet all the time now. lol
> 
> btw anyone hear a low static sound and know how to get rid of it? it's kinda annoying (I'm sensitive to noise and can be deaf at times...)


Hehe, they're great, aren't they 

I haven't recognized the static noise with the chips, but know it from my Samsung bluetooth headphones. It occurs when they are connected via Bluetooth to the phone but phone doesn't send any music. You probably have to switch them off if you wanna ride w/o music. (Will save battery life anyway).


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Got mine today. Yep, these things are awesome. Gonna be the first time consistently riding with tunes in quite some time for me. Had a Giro helmet with built in audio but it was wired, not BT. I was breaking too many audio jacks in mobile devices riding with something plugged into them. Luckily I was working for Motorola at the time, so I'd just swap the phone out after jacking it up. Wasn't an option after I left Motorola, so I stopped using the audio.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

jae said:


> holy crap these things are game changing for me. earbuds were pissing me off.. iphone earbuds would always fall off or eventually made my ears raw, same with other earbuds with rubber. I hate headphones too, too much gaming. I hated wearing my helmet, especially with the ear pads, but I see myself wearing my helmet all the time now. lol
> 
> btw anyone hear a low static sound and know how to get rid of it? it's kinda annoying (I'm sensitive to noise and can be deaf at times...)


My thoughts exactly. 

But yea, on the bigfoot side I hear a very low static sound. It lasts for approximately 3 seconds after I hit pause too. I'm sure I won't notice it on the mountain, but who knows. We shall see. But I came here to find out if any others heard it too.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Just set them up, and looks like they are working better than the 1.0 versions I've tried in the past and returned (The 1.0's would cut out a lot, in particular every time I turned my head).

The only time these cut out is when I cover my phone with my hand, when the phone is placed in my pants pocket (front or back).

I'll try em out on the hill, but it's looking promising. I can't wait to ditch the cord and my wired chips!

Oh, and yes I could also hear the buzzing in the right earphone, however, it's way quieter than the 1.0 version (another reason why I sent them back). And once I set them up in my helmet, I couldn't notice any buzzing at all.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

I just used them all day today and never noticed the little static sound over the tunes and riding. Who knows if it will get worse, but it doesn't seem like a big issue on the hill.


----------



## steve_r29 (Dec 14, 2016)

jstar said:


> I've tried the wireless version of these and keep getting audio cut-outs every time I turn my head or am in certain positions. Tried placing my phone/speakers in every possible configuration, but could not get them to work. Talked to customer service, returned and replaced a bunch of times (I really wanted them to work!)... same issues.
> 
> I love the sound quality and features of the speakers, but have given up trying.
> 
> However, I did end up getting the wired versions and they work great. I love having total control of audio/phone functions without taking my gloves off, or even having to stop boarding.


Stumbled across this forum while searching for something else (hi), but this thread caught my eye..

I had exactly the same issue, the wireless cut out constantly. Like you I switched the the wired versions and love them.
One other benefit of the wired is the far simpler controls. Learning all the controls for the wireless ones was like learning morse code... Inevitably I kept pressing the wrong side and ended up turning them off :frown:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Chomps has the 1.0 blue tooth and he was complaining about the cut out when turning his head.

I have the wired version and they're way too quiet for me. I can't hear them when riding.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

i just recieved the chips 2.0. from deal. they are even better than the 1.o. they tell you in English. when powering on off connecting....

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NickinCO (Jan 3, 2013)

For those of you with an experticity account. Instead of going to ODT go to smith and look under helmet accessories. ODT collaborated with smith. Bluetooth 4.0... $65 vs $90 on the ODT page. :nerd:


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

NickinCO said:


> For those of you with an experticity account. Instead of going to ODT go to smith and look under helmet accessories. ODT collaborated with smith. Bluetooth 4.0... $65 vs $90 on the ODT page. :nerd:


Is Experticity legit?


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

well the buzzing noise is very low and on all the time, but on the mountain you can't hear it. other ambient noise drowns it out so it becomes a non factor. 

never experienced sound cut out from these, only thing that's a hassle is turning the volume up, clicking the left twice sometimes didn't register the second click and would just lower the volume.. lol. these things sound great and can be loud enough to block 30mph wind on the lift.


----------



## NickinCO (Jan 3, 2013)

Kenai said:


> Is Experticity legit?


ya man of course! It's the old promotive. Spent thousands there lol. I have chips that are 2 years old and they work perfectly. No buzzing, never cut out, etc. Bought a new set for my wife hopefully they are just as good. Best thing about ordering from Smith on there is standard shipping only takes two days to get to colorado.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

NickinCO said:


> ya man of course! It's the old promotive. Spent thousands there lol. I have chips that are 2 years old and they work perfectly. No buzzing, never cut out, etc. Bought a new set for my wife hopefully they are just as good. Best thing about ordering from Smith on there is standard shipping only takes two days to get to colorado.


Good to know. Perhaps I will sign up!

I think the buzzing is only in rare circumstances when it is anticipating an input - it does not buzz when actually transmitting music. The 2.0 definitely work as well as the 1.0, but I have yet to figure out the walkie talkie (which is my nice way of saying it doesn't work until I really spend more time experimenting).


----------

